# Middle East in 2015



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

*---* Inter-Banking restrictions between Jordan, Lebanon, Syria and Turkey have been demolished by the 4 Central Banks.
Read more: The Daily Star - Business Articles - Arab banks urged to expand in Middle East


*---* 


> Ibrahim Turhan, *central bank deputy governor*, called on colleagues at a conference in Beirut this month to cooperate in financial supervision and develop a new clearing and settlement system for the region.
> 
> Although I do not undervalue the emotional aspects of this initiative to foster regional integration, yet there are less heavenly and more earthly underlying elements in it, he said.
> We should think big and see our region including Turkey, Syria, Lebanon and Jordan as an integrated whole market which has more than 100m of population and produces almost $900bn of GDP.
> ...



*---* Much of the 75 projects initiated by the 4 Business and Trade Chambers have been implemented


> Business organizations from Turkey, Syria, Lebanon and Jordan Friday adopted an action plan to carry out joint projects to facilitate the* integration of the four economies*, local media reported on Saturday.
> The organizations decided to *implement 75 projects under 14 chapters*, including transportation and logistics, finance, investments, energy security, tourism, education and culture


People's Daily Online

Turkish President regarding the projects of the 4 Business and Trade Chambers


> Sometimes official signatures adorn agreements but dont go beyond that. However, if the private sector signs something, it has substance. Their agreements are immediately followed by trade. If a business brings in profit, everyone wants a share and looks to its potential,
> 
> Businessmen take huge step towards borderless Mideast



*---* Turkish population has reached 82.6 Million, thereby equaling Germany
Syria: Talking Turkey | Oxford Business Group

*---* Common-Market between Jordan, Lebanon, Syria and Turkey which was signed on January 2011 in Istanbul is in its 4th year.
It is 4 country common-market, where the combined GDP of the other 3 countries is 6 times smaller then Turkey`s GDP.
Banking regulations are diminished, thereby easing financing of economical activities of Turkish companies in those countries, and the 4 Business Unions of all 4 countries have or are still implementing 75 projects to fully integrate the economies.
Turkey will simply absorb them economically with a potential common currency. 


> Syrian Transportation Minister Yaraub Badr
> 
> *Common market and monetary union*
> The regional economic integration model will include steps toward a free-trade zone, customs union, common market, *common monetary union* and economic union in the future
> ...




*Arab economies face import onslaught*
...closer trade ties have already begun causing economic disruptions in Syria and could threaten the other Arab partners as Turkey's industrial juggernaut gains freer access to their markets.
Arab economies face import onslaught - Arab News


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

*2011 - 2020*
Uniting the North

*2020 - 2030*
Uniting North and South


Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davuto&#287;lu
"We have united the north (through our cooperation with Syria, Lebanon and Jordan),
 and we are going to launch cooperation with the Gulf countries [...]"
Turkey to set up trade zone with Syria, Lebanon, Jordan - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review


The Gulf Cooperation Council is uniting parallel with economic and monetary union. 
Cooperation Council for the Arab States of the Gulf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And all united under OIC - Organization of Islamic Conference, which is 57 member organization CEO`ed by Prof. Ihsanoglu from Turkey. 
But currently it works a bit ineffective on world stage. That will change once 57 members become united in 4-10 blocks and 57 voices are reduced to more powerful voice-blocks.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

STRATEGY MAKES A DIFFERENCE -- ONE BIG ONE!	
Research Institute for European and American Studies (RIEAS)

The Commentary above discusses the pre-thought manual of Turkish Foreign Policy. 
It is written in book form and was published in the year 2000.


The Author


> We are self-confident: We know what we are doing, and we have a vision for our country.


Davutoglu picks up and runs with 'dangerous man' moniker - David Kenner | FP Passport
That link also reveals Wikileak cable of the USA describing him as `very dangerous`.


New York Times discussing the Author
*Turkey Steps Out*
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/26/opinion/26iht-edcohen.html


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

The Economist

*The Davutoglu effect*
_All change for foreign policy
_

Love thy neighbour, says Davutoglu







That Photo is a bit misleading, because it captures Mr. Davutoglu`s eyes wrong.
In reality, he is looking East without looking back.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

The FP Top 100 Global Thinkers

*7. Ahmet Davutoglu*
for being the brains behind Turkey's global reawakening.
"The world expects great things from Turkey," he wrote in an essay for Foreign Policy. Under his watch, Turkey has assumed an international role not matched since a sultan sat in Istanbul's Topkapi Palace.

Foreign Policy's Second Annual List of the 100 Top Global Thinkers | Foreign Policy


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

*Jadi Link*

*200 Gbps* terrestrial optic-fibre network in length of 2530 km through
- Turkey
- Syria
- Jordan 
- S. Arabia

...the project will interconnect Jeddah, Amman, Damascus and Istanbul.

Türk Telekom signs fiber accord with three nations - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review
Turk Telekom confirms launch of Jadi Link - Telecompaper


Statement from Turk Telekom says, that terrestrial network will shorten, speed and strengthen data exchage not only within the region but also through the region, as currently data exchange from Europe to Asia goes through under-water cables.
Güncel Detay | Ana Sayfa | Türk Telekom


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

Yellow is the common-market.
Turkey will de-facto border Israel.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

In reality, it is like this once Americans have redeployed.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 8, 2010)

ekrem said:


> *Jadi Link*
> 
> *200 Gbps* terrestrial optic-fibre network in length of 2530 km through
> - Turkey
> ...



what about Israel?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

North-Cyprus


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

Trajan said:


> what about Israel?



They are not part of the project.
CEO`s of National Tel-companies together with Turkish Infrastructure Minister.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 8, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > what about Israel?
> ...



did they refuse?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

Trajan said:


> did they refuse?



Israel`s relevance in this subject is, that Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are small economies and have no competitive industries. 
All protectionist policies in the respective economies will fall, like tariffs and such.
At same time different policy areas like logistics and transportation are streamlined to a common standard.

Just like Stratfor says in its 2010-2020 analysis-video supplied at bottom of this post, Turkish economic growth will outsource in these countries.
You know, free-market thing, trade, acquisitions, outsourcing. All under a common-market framework.

Turkey will destroy their industries in beginning, but they get investments in return and after a while outsourcing. Plus privileged relations.

*The Economist* in this regard
The Turks are now back in the Middle East, in the benign guise of traders and diplomats. The move is natural, considering proximity, the strength of the Turkish economy [...] 
Indeed, Turkeys Middle East offensive has taken on something of the scale and momentum of an invasion, albeit a peaceful one.
Turkey and the Middle East: Looking east and south | The Economist


For the text version of video, much much longer in content, you have to be registered at their Site.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rosZm1JPyMY[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

Plus, those 3 countries can export tariffs-free to whole Arab world.
That is of relevance, because Turkish -- Gulf-Council free-trade agreement is stalling. Free-trade talks began in 2005 and still no finalizing.

Because GCC wants to protect its steel-industry from Turkish companies.
They can not compete
Free trade with GCC falls victim to local industry interests

With common-market with Syria, Lebanon and Jordan, now Turkish companies can set-up steel company in those countries with political-security {investment-protection} and export tariff-free to GCC. Because they have free-agreement with GCC.

We export much more to GCC, then we import


> In 2008, GCC exports to Turkey *rose fivefold* over 2007 and imports from Ankara i*ncreased a massive 15-fold*, mostly on steel and iron products. Trade volume between the GCC and Turkey grew from $1.5 billion in 1999 to $17.5 billion in 2008. It took a dive in 2009 because of the economic crisis and nicely bounced back up in 2010.


Free trade with GCC falls victim to local industry interests


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2010)

As for Iran.
Iran is no WTO. When dealing with Iran, there are not trade-standards. Arbitrary.

If you want to export to them - and we definitely want to - you have to have good political relations. Otherwise they will continue to give their contracts and business deals to Chinese for political support.
Of all our neighbors, Iran is biggest market with same number of consumer as in Turkey.

Now, there are good political relations, and that`s why we will triple trade-volume with them within 5 years.
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/26/opinion/26iht-edcohen.html


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 8, 2010)

ekrem said:


> As for Iran.
> Iran is no WTO. When dealing with Iran, there are not trade-standards. Arbitrary.
> 
> If you want to export to them - and we definitely want to - you have to have good political relations. Otherwise they will continue to give their contracts and business deals to Chinese for political support.
> ...



Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism.  Your head is up your ass.  See a proctologist.


----------



## HinduPatriot (Dec 9, 2010)

Israel and the USA are rightly supporting the PKK freedom heroes as they go about the Turkish occupier cleansing process.

Once the Turkish Muslim terrorists have been cleansed, the PKK Heroes can rightly establish the independent country of Kurdistan. 

God bless USA, Israel and Kurdistan.

Ekrem, the Turkish Muslim Terrorists that you support will soon enough be wiped out. The Civilised World has had enough of the Mooslim Terrorist Fuckers.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Israel and the USA are rightly supporting the PKK freedom heroes as they go about the Turkish occupier cleansing process.
> 
> Once the Turkish Muslim terrorists have been cleansed, the PKK Heroes can rightly establish the independent country of Kurdistan.
> 
> ...



Islam is a dreadful curse.

Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Dec 9, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> (...)
> Ekrem, the Turkish Muslim Terrorists that you support will soon enough be wiped out. The Civilised World has had enough of the Mooslim Terrorist Fuckers.




Turkey has NATO's 
*2nd* largest ARMY --------> Turkish Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*3rd *largest AIRFORCE ---> Turkish Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*4th* largest NAVY ---------> Turkish Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Question:
You say, that Turkey will be wiped-out, by whom?
If there would be such a danger, Turkey would increase Military budget, nationalize private-industry and produce military-hardware in private-economy. 


Turkish economy produces the equivalent of half the entire output of the Middle East and North Africa


> The International Crisis Group (ICG) published a report earlier this week (...).
> The report notes, for example, that Turkey's economy *produces the equivalent of half the entire output of the Middle East and North Africa.*
> *Original report on ICS Website*
> International Crisis Group - 203 Turkey and the Middle East: Ambitions and Cons
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Israel has been a key arms supplier to Turkey, which until a few years ago was a secular, moderate Islamic country.  Unlike, now, a radicalized Islamic shithole.  Recently, the Turkish military traveled to Israel for training on Israeli equipment.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 9, 2010)

We have the licence for F-16 Block 40, and we built them locally. 
We have exported 47 F-16 also to Egypt. 
The sale to Egypt, was the first foreign-built (Turkey) F-16 sold to a third-party nation (Egypt) in the history of the F-16 program.
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article4.html

Egyptian F-16 built by Turkey flying over Pyramids








*Military spending in relation to GDP:*
S. Arabia -- 8.2 %
Israel ------- 7%
Turkey------ 2.2%
List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If Turkey raises spending to 7%, there is *additional* 42 Billion $ available to spend on military hardware. 
Production cost of F-16 Block 40 is about 60 Million $. 
So by raising defense spending to Israel's level, Turkey could produce 700 additional F-16's in Block 40 configuration.

Turkish Airforce is already 3rd biggest in NATO, behind US and Royal Airforce.
Turkish Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, my question was: Who is going to wipe-out Turkey?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> So, my question was: Who is going to wipe-out Turkey?



Turkey will wipe out Turkey from self-immolation if they dont change course.  Turkey should also stop occupying Cyprus and blockading Armenia.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > did they refuse?
> ...



so clearly Israel could bring some know how to the table, no?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 9, 2010)

Trajan said:


> so clearly Israel could bring some know how to the table, no?



Turk Telekom is Europe's 5th largest telecommunication company.
It controls 16,800 miles of fiber-optic networks in 16 central and southeastern European countries
http://www.turktelekom.com.tr/tt/po...-Invitel-Will-Make-Istanbul-Center-of-Telecom

I think, they have the know-how to implement fiber-optic lines in the Middle-East for data-integration of the involved countries.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > so clearly Israel could bring some know how to the table, no?
> ...



LOL, big fucking deal.  

Israel invented the Pentium and Centrino microprocessors for Intel that power most computers in the world.

Where wuz allah when Intel needed him?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> (...)
> Israel invented the Pentium and Centrino microprocessors for Intel that power most computers in the world. (...)



Intel exports 3.4 Billion $ from its Israel production facilities.
Reuters

Intel pays taxes in Israel, Intel pays the workers salary in Israel.
Neither has Israel the intellectual-rights of Intel Chips, nor is the Intel chip production-facility a Joint-Venture between Intel and an Israelian company. 

Intel has 12 International production facilities 
Intel Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
One of that International location is Israel.

Intel is contributing to Israelian economy through paying taxes and paying salaries. 
If Intel wants, it can close down its Israel subsidiary tomorrow and relocate it to another country.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Allah invented booze, ciggarretts, strippers, fried chicken and Facebook.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

So I don't really get your Intel argument. 
The original subject was data-integration between the countries through the Jadi-Link discussed above.  A 4,071 miles (2,530 km) fiber-optic network through 4 countries.

The member Trajan indicated a lack of know-how for the project. 
I said to him, that Turk Telekom is already operating 16,800 miles of fiber-optic networks in 16 European countries and 181,775 miles  of fiber-optic network in Turkey.
Türk Telekom 2009 Annual Report

Then you came with some Intel chips.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

UK Trade & Invest 
ukti.gov.uk

- One in four of the largest companies in the Middle East and North Africa are Turkish.
- 65 per cent of industrial exports from the Middle East and North Africa originate from Turkey.
- Turkey&#8217;s construction/contracting sector is the second largest in the world, after China.
- Turkey is the number one TV manufacturer in Europe. It makes a third of all flat-screen TVs and is the largest DVD player producer in Europe.
- OECD estimates that Turkey will be the fastest-growing economy after China and India by 2017.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> UK Trade & Invest
> ukti.gov.uk
> 
> - One in four of the largest companies in the Middle East and North Africa are Turkish.
> ...



Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are all tiny economies. 
We will integrate them into our economy and make them low-wage supplying industries for sectors which have become too expensive (wage) to stay in Turkey.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> (...)
> Once the Turkish Muslim terrorists have been cleansed (...)




Re-Armament of the Wehrmacht.
German re-armament - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
--->



ekrem said:


> UK Trade & Invest
> ukti.gov.uk
> 
> (...)
> *- 65 per cent of industrial exports from the Middle East and North Africa originate from Turkey*.(...)


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Combined Strength of
*Israel, Iran, Saudi-Arabia*
- 16 submarines
- 12 Frigates
- 7 Corvettes
Israeli Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Islamic Republic of Iran Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Royal Saudi Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Turkey*
- 14 submarines 
- 19 Frigates 
- 7 Corvettes 
Turkish Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Near-Term additions:*
+ 8 Milgem Corvettes* (Anti-Submarine)*
+ 4 TF-100 Frigates *(Multi-Role)*
+ 6 TF-2000 Destroyers *(Anti-Air-Warfare)*
+ 6 U214TN submarines
Turkish Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Turkish Navy ranks (...) *third largest* in Europe in terms of the displacement of the total fleet, with 258,948 tons.[3][4][5]



*Military spending in relation to GDP:*
S. Arabia -- *8 .2 %*
Israel ------- *7 .0%*
Turkey------ *2 .2%*
List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What happens, when Turkey raises military-spending to Arabia/Israel levels?


----------



## Trajan (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > so clearly Israel could bring some know how to the table, no?
> ...



so? Israel has nothing to bring the table? when you mesh tech. technique and  industrial know how everyone wins...


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> (...)
> *Turkey*
> - 14 submarines
> - 19 Frigates
> ...




Why is Turkey expanding her Navy?

Janes.com



> The change in the TNFC's strategy to include the high seas is defined in the White Paper as:
> "[Turkey's] regional geography and the security requirements of the shipping lanes make it necessary in the development of the Turkish naval force to combine an assessment of defensive littoral warfare and open seas operations aimed at the control of the open seas.
> With the planned military investments the Turkish naval force will be transformed from a force structure that is required for littoral warfare to a force structure required to have a strong say in the open seas."


Navy (Turkey) - Sentinel Security Assessment - Eastern Mediterranean

As the Merchant-Fleet (economic + trade growth) increases, so has the Navy.
The Navy is expanding because it will show presence on shipping-lanes important to Turkish economic interests. 
Eastern-Mediteranean has become too small.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Turkey is irrelevant.  Not one invention has originated from Turkey nor from 400 years of the Turkish Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> 65 per cent of industrial exports from the Middle East and North Africa originate from Turkey[/B].(...)



Turkey manufactures nothing with global demand.

Turkey invents nothing.

Turkey has produced zero Nobel Prize winners.  Israel has produced 6.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

*UK's national Royal Institute:*
Number of papers published in scientific journals from 57 member OIC and selected countries share of total in time range 2004 - 2008.

33,1 % - Turkey
15,7 % - Iran
7,4 % - Egypt
4,4 % - Pakistan
3,6 % - S.Arabia
1,4 % - Indonesia

PDF
http://royalsociety.org/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=4294971248


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 10, 2010)

God, you are so completely ignorant it baffles comprehension. That was directed at Marc.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

> Turkey, which is exceedingly keen to join the EU, has managed to *increase* its scientific output nearly
> *eight times faster than the world average*the third fastest rate of growth observed among large countries in the last 30 years.



PDF
http://www.science-metrix.com/30years-Paper.pdf


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Turkish trade growth with selected countries


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Turkish trade growth with selected countries



Turkey is irrelevant


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> *UK's national Royal Institute:*
> Number of papers published in scientific journals from 57 member OIC and selected countries share of total in time range 2004 - 2008.
> 
> 33,1 % - Turkey
> ...



Number of Turkish technology companies listed on NASDAQ: Zero
Israel has more tech companies listed on NASDAQ than any other country outside of the US.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Innovation in the Muslim World
Promoting Scientific Innovation in the Muslim World: Dinar Standard

Top-10






Top 25


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Innovation in the Muslim World
> Promoting Scientific Innovation in the Muslim World: Dinar Standard
> 
> Top-10
> ...



The Muslim world is last in education and literacy.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


>



can we have a source for that please?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Source: OECD
http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/13/5/46067652.pdf

*June 2009 - June 2010 were created 1.5 Million new jobs*, most are in manufacturing industry.
Public debt is decreasing after it peaked in 2009 with 45% of GDP.
Economic growth will be 7-8 % in 2010.
OECD acknowledges a good fiscal modernization plan. 
*The only OECD country who got credit rating upgrades during crisis*.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.tubitak.gov.tr/tubitak_content_files//english/sti/statistics/TR_STI65.pdf


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Automobile production


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Turkey's economy to grow *8.2 pct in 2010*: OECD

Turkey's economy to grow 8.2 pct in 2010: OECD - People's Daily Online


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

UN millenium development goals (2015) for Turkey agreed in 2000 achieved in 2008
United Nations Millennium Development Goals

Turkey achieved its 2015 country-specific UN millenium goals in 2008.
- rate of population that earns below 1 US Dollar a day deacresed to Zero by 2008.
- HIV/Aids rate of population decreased to 0.1 %
- Baby mortality rate decreased from 0.029% (2003) to 0.017% (2008)
- Mother mortality rate decreased from 0.028% (2005) to 0.019% (2008)

Turkey has already achieved UN goals for 2015


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

silkroadstudies.org/new/inside/turkey/2009/091207B.html

Not only is Turkey becoming the largest country in Europe after Russia, many of its cities have become larger than some states in Europe. For example, Ankara alone with its population of about 4.5 million is larger than most newly independent states of the former Yugoslavia. The population is the youngest in Europe, too, with almost 27.2 percent of the population  or about 18 million people  below the age of 14 in 2009.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Turkish Stock Exchange
15th October 2002 = 10.987 points
6th December 2010 = 67.712 points

XU100: ISE NATIONAL 100 INDEX Summary - Bloomberg
Artýk IMFyle iþimiz yok borcumuz 2012de bitecek - Hürriyet Ekonomi


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

ukti.gov.uk


> OECD estimates that Turkey will be the fastest-growing economy after China and India by 2017.



OECD economic outlook Nr.86 between 2011-2017
GDP growth 6.7


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Economy of Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Turkish Public Debt GDP ratio.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 are you jewish or just an israeli shill? Jew I can handle, shill I can I cannot. In any event your postings refelcect an intelligence quotient much lower than jewish mean of 105 so I suspect you're a gentile.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Debt compared to EU countries in relation to GDP

invest.gov.tr/


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

army-technology.com - Altay Main Battle Tank - Army Technology

1.000 new MBT's



> Turkey intends to build 250 MITÜP Altay MBTs initially, and ultimately produce 1,000 new tanks in four separate lots of 250 units.
> Altay will incorporate the most modern features of a tank




This is Altay's sister: S.Korean XK-2.
But Altay has stronger chassis, more wheels and heavier protection
Read army-technology link.
army-technology.com - Altay Main Battle Tank - Army Technology


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Self-sufficiency rate of armaments production:


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Turkish defence exports. 
2008 = 784 Million $.
Goal for 2011 = 1 Billion $.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

airforce-technology.com - T129 Multi-Role Combat Helicopter - Air Force Technology

60 new Attack Helicopters.
Delivery will start in 2013.

Italian-Turkish development.
TAI/AgustaWestland T-129 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

naval-technology.com - Milgem Class Multimission Corvettes - Naval Technology

8 new ASW Corvettes
4 new Frigates

Project dubbed MILGEM
Entry into NAVY beginning 2013.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > So, my question was: Who is going to wipe-out Turkey?
> ...



They are going in the wrong direction.

*Under heavy government pressure, Turkish military stops booting suspected "Islamists"*


A direct assault on Turkey's most reliable bastion of secularism. For Erdogan's agenda and that of his allies, that would certainly have to go. "Turkey's military pressed to accept Islamists; Tensions high," from the World Tribune, December 3:

ANKARA -- Turkey's military, under heavy government pressure, has suspended its dismissal of Islamic fundamentalists. 
The Supreme Military Council has halted the longstanding practice of expelling Turkish soldiers and officers suspected of Islamist ties. At a council meeting on Nov. 30, no soldiers were dismissed.

"This is unprecedented, but clearly reflects the fact that the military now answers to the government and not the other way around," a Turkish official said. 
What it ultimately calls into question is the nature of Turkey -- secular or Islamic? -- and whose system of laws Turkish soldiers are commanded to uphold and defend.

Relations between the military and government remain tense. President Abdullah Gul cut short the military council session for a trip to Kazakhstan. Usually, the president has ended the council meeting by hosting lunch for senior commanders.
On Oct. 29, the Turkish General Staff boycotted a presidential reception after the suspension of three generals. The generals have appealed to the Supreme Military Administrative Court.

Officials said the council has been under increasing pressure from the pro-Islamist government of Prime Minister Recep Erdogan to stop firing soldiers suspected of being fundamentalists. Over the last three years, the military council has been expelling fewer and fewer Islamists.

"The council discussed requirements for military operations as well security of Turkey's borders," a statement said.
In 2009, two military officers were dismissed. Before the military meeting, Erdogan met Chief of Staff Gen. Isik Kosaner to coordinate proceedings.


Under heavy government pressure, Turkish military stops booting suspected "Islamists" - Jihad Watch


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

ukinturkey.fco.gov.uk

- World's 16th and Europes 6th largest economy
- Turkey aims to be the worlds 10th largest economy by 2023, on the 100th anniversary of the foundation of the Republic
- Turkey grew by 11.7% during the first quarter of 2010
- Worlds 8th and Europes 3rd largest iron and steel producer
- Europe's 2nd largest light commercial vehicle manufacturer
- 4th automotive and parts manufacturer of Europe
- leading passenger bus manufacturer in Europe
- Istanbuls GNP surpasses that of many countries such as Romania, Ukraine


----------



## ekrem (Dec 10, 2010)

Jroc said:


> (...)
> Under heavy government pressure, Turkish military stops booting suspected "Islamists" - Jihad Watch



And what?
Will you bomb or wipe us out like that HinduPatriot ?

"Youre really looking at the 600-lb. gorilla of the region."
_George Friedman_, STRATFOR CEO
LINK: Stratfor's George Friedman: Long Turkey, Short China - Columns - Index Funds, Indexes


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Turkish Muzzies will wipe themselves out.  You're doomed, mf'er.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> "You&#8217;re really looking at the 600-lb. gorilla of the region."



Big fucking deal.  Israel makes Turkey look like a 90 lb monkey and has supplied Turkey with its arms.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 10, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...





Look.. The point is if Turkey continues to go down the islamist road they'll be finished,. Unless of course the military reasserts its power before the radicals gain control of the government. Either way there is NO certainty on Turkeys future right now, You can post all you're glowing stats if you want but the reality is future is uncertain for that country


----------



## ekrem (Dec 11, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Look.. The point is if Turkey continues to go down the islamist road they'll be finished,. Unless of course the military reasserts its power before the radicals gain control of the government. Either way there is NO certainty on Turkeys future right now, You can post all you're glowing stats if you want but the reality is future is uncertain for that country



You are lying to yourself.
There was world-wide economic crisis, yet, economy performs with highest growth within G-20 behind China. Given this fact, there are no uncertainties.

Economy and population will grow. 
Tax-collection and government-budget will continue to rise.
Debt-to-GDP ratio will continue to sink.

Turkey has cultural and historic ties to all the places Turkey disconnected with in 1918. Nothing unnatural about Turkey showing interest in the developments of these regions (see common-market in 1st post). 
What was abnormal was the absence of this interest for decades, partly due to economic impotence and being jailed into Cold-War by Superpowers.

In 1918, Turkey was an agricultural country of 19 millions having to form a nation-state out of rest-population of a multinational Caliph-Confederation who relocated or were forced out of their homelands into Anatolia.
Today,  we are world's 16th largest (15th PPP) industrial country of 75 millions, which is on a healthy and sustainable growth-path aiming to become 10th largest in 2023, when the Republic turns 100 years old.
Now, we need yearly growth of 8.2% to achieve that aim. if we achieve it in 2023 or 2026 is not that really important, because besides Russia there is no power in West-Asia to over-power Turkey in capabilities. How that capabilities are used is again a total different subject, but the capabilities are and will increasingly be exerted outwards of the Turkish borders. Why? Because we simply can.

What the Generals or Politicians do in Ankara regarding domestic-politics is not going to change anything to the fact, that economic size allows Turkey to become more independent and by that focussed on self-interests.

All those mindsets like you or Marc39 know it also. Preaching uncertainty won't bring uncertainty or a power to contain Turkey. 
If you build Intel chip or have won 6 nobels does also not change the fact, that countries in Turkey's periphery have all smaller economies and a smaller industrial base.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 11, 2010)

And please stop your Neo-Con fantasies about bombing Iran. It is not going to happen. And Iran won't be containable like Iraq was. 
Iran is going to get its share of this region, if you like it or not, it will maximize and consolidate its influence everywhere where Shiites live. Simple as that. It is Iran's historic role.
Iran has the same potential as Turkey has, only that Turkey has achieved a development gap to Iran, and that Turkey plays to a wider audience (Balkans, Sunnites and to a lesser extent the Turkic Republics in Central Asia). 

US (as successor of Brits and French) is re-deploying and since dissolution of Ottoman Empire, regional states will for first time really enforce their designs on this region. I said this since 2005, now it is happening.

World was a lot easier for USA after dissolution of Soviet Empire, when regional states where somewhere in the range of 30th or 40th biggest economy and China was still an economical midget. 
Times have changed and on all Continents except N. American and Australia there are arising regional and middle powers all vying to play a greater role.
Plus, US is in unhealthy finance status and China has become a real giant, which with every passing year will force the USA to redeploy capabilities to China's vicinity.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

ekrem said:


> And please stop your Neo-Con fantasies about bombing Iran.



The Arab countries want Iran bombed, as revealed in the WikiLeaks.  

The Ambassador to the UAE has gone on record as stating Iran must be bombed.

Are Arabs Neo-Cons or is this yet another illustration of Muzzie ignorance? 

No wonder the Islamic world is so backward.  You are clueless about the Middle East.


----------



## Douger (Dec 11, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


Linus Torvalds figured out what to do with them.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

Douger said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Go back to polishing your knob, loser.
  How Israel Saved Intel


----------



## Trajan (Dec 11, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Look.. The point is if Turkey continues to go down the islamist road they'll be finished,. Unless of course the military reasserts its power before the radicals gain control of the government. Either way there is NO certainty on Turkeys future right now, You can post all you're glowing stats if you want but the reality is future is uncertain for that country
> ...




hey turkey can have a brighter future ahead of it, I applaud any progress in that direction, however, IF secularism is given a back seat all bets are off.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

Trajan said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



There's no "IF"


----------



## Ropey (Dec 11, 2010)

It is already when...

And when is upon us already...


----------



## ekrem (Dec 11, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > And please stop your Neo-Con fantasies about bombing Iran.
> ...



Arabs talk a lot. 
Let us say, some Arab countries really want to attack Iran or want Iran to be attacked, then it is further proof that those regimes ruling against the will of their populations need to sacked and will of the people be established in those countries. 

How's Mubaraks heart rate doing?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 11, 2010)

Trajan said:


> (...) IF secularism is given a back seat all bets are off.



Yes, I also was worried about the religious-fundamentalists when they did their show on the memorial on Luther day.





> Turkey is in a class of its own. It is an influential actor on the world stage with considerable soft power. Its economy is expected to expand by more than 5 percent this year, compared with a eurozone average of 1 percent. The O.E.C.D. predicts that Turkey will be the second-largest economy in Europe by 2050.
> Turkish entrepreneurs in Europe already run 40 billion worth of businesses and employ 500,000 people.
> 
> *Carl Bildt, Franco Frattini, William Hague and Alexander Stubb*
> are the *foreign ministers*, respectively, of Sweden, Italy, Britain and Finland.


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/11/opinion/11iht-edbildt11.html?_r=1


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...





So Iran's government does not rule against the will of thier people?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Let us say you're clueless since there is not one democratic Muslim shithole in the world reflecting the will of their populations, Arab, Turkish or Persian.   Publically criticize Turks' role in the Armenian Genocide and you'll be looking at the inside of a Turkish prison post haste.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 21, 2010)

Turkey and Syria hold the second prime-ministerial-level meeting of an intergovernmental strategic council, bringing 26 ministers together in Ankara to evaluate the progress made in implementing the 51 agreements signed last year between the two countries
(...)
The issues discussed including unifying the natural-gas pipelines in the two countries by the end of 2011, expanding security cooperation, unifying customs measures and systems, clearing landmines from the Turkish-Syrian border and opening those fields to agriculture and putting underway a joint plan to operate border gates. The topic of a joint technical committee to study a Friendship Dam on the Orontes River to increase the amount of electricity and water Turkey sends to Syria is also in the agenda.
Turkey, Syria renew diplomatic pledges in Ankara - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 23, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Turkey and Syria hold the second prime-ministerial-level meeting of an intergovernmental strategic council, bringing 26 ministers together in Ankara to evaluate the progress made in implementing the 51 agreements signed last year between the two countries



The same Turks complicit in the genocide of 2 million Armenians.

The same Syrians complicit in the massacre of 20,000 in Hama and the assassination of former Lebanese PM Rafiq Hariri.

Turkey & Syria =  Outlaw states


----------



## ekrem (Dec 24, 2010)

ekrem said:


> (...)
> *---* Much of the 75 projects initiated by the 4 Business and Trade Chambers have been implemented
> 
> 
> ...



Some of those 75 projects:
- founding a joint Levant Bank
- Mersin-Bassorah rail and motorway
- Mersin-Aleppo-Damascus-Akaba motorway
- renovation of the Hejaz railway
- establishing common industrial zones
- inclusion of regional companies in the Istanbul Stock Exchange
- know-how transfer in advanced farming techniques
- the Levant Film Festival and youth programs
- sports activities (the Levant Cup)
- establishing a network between universities through the Ibn Khaldoun Exchange Program
(...)
'Regional power' postures between the reasonable and the adventurous - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review


Total economic magnitude of Turkey, Syria, Lebanon and Jordan will be 1,5 trillion dollars in 2015
TOBB Web Sitesi


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

In the last 10 years, there were established averagely *5.1 new universities every year*.

Total universities until 2000 = 74 universities
Total universities as of 2010 = 125 universities

51 new Universities established between 2000 - 2010

Union of Chambers and Commodity Exchanges of Turkey


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> In the last 10 years, there were established averagely *5.1 new universities every year*.
> 
> Total universities until 2000 = 74 universities
> Total universities as of 2010 = 125 universities
> ...



In 2011 there will be established 7 new universities composing of total 15.530 academic staff
7 yeni üniversite kuruluyor - 25.12.2010 - Gundem - Yeni ?afak


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Both F-35 and F-16 are single engine aircrafts, F-4 are twin engine. 
The F-4's in Turkish inventory will be phased out in 2020, then there will be need for a new twin-engine aircraft. 
Turkey will replace them with an indigenous Aircraft. 

Turkey to build national, original fighter aircraft - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review
PressTV - Turkey snubs Eurofighter for own jet
Turkey to design, produce its own fighter jet - Arab News

Our current F-4's are modernized versions in 2 configurations
- 2020E Terminator (Air-to-Ground bombing missions)
- ISIK/Lightning (reconnaissance)

The indigenious aircraft to be developed until 2023 will very likely have a mission-duty to fly behind F-35 and F-16, so an air-to-ground bombing aircraft with twin-engines. 


Turkish Airforce around 2023:

100+ F-35
240 F-16 CCIP (same configuration of US Airforce)
??? indigenous F-4 replacements. 

Dependent on how many F-4 repolacements we get, we might displace Royal Airforce's status of having NATO's 2nd largest Airforce. 
Currently, the Turkish Airforce has NATO's 3rd largest Airforce.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Both F-35 and F-16 are single engine aircrafts, F-4 are twin engine.
> The F-4's in Turkish inventory will be phased out in 2020, then there will be need for a new twin-engine aircraft.
> Turkey will replace them with an indigenous Aircraft.
> 
> ...




As for unmanned Aircraft, we have revealed the ANKA (TIHA-A). 
The Airforce will get 30 units. 
Serial production will begin in 2012.
The A-Version will be a reconnaissance drone.
The B-Version will be a combat drone. 
TAI Anka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The 1st prototype


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar) payload of TIHA.
It makes image processing weather independent.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new Attack Helicopters.
It is developed between Italy and Turkey.
Turkey has full marketing and intellectual property rights for the T-129 platform.
The engine of the platform is the Comanche programe's engine (LHTEC T800), that programe was canceled by USA. We have obtained the licence from USA to produce the engines, decreasing development costs for the new Attack Helicopter. 

Turkish Army will get 51 units plus optional 40 units. 
Of the optional 40 units we have already ordered 9 units, making the total order 60 units. 
We will begin to receive the Attack Helicopter in 2013.

TAI/AgustaWestland T-129 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
TURKISH AEROSPACE INDUSTRIES INC.







Test flights of 1st prototype
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ODFHTheodw[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new Battle Tanks.

Turkish Army will get 1.000 units in 4*250 production slots paving the way for upgrades between each slot.
The first 2 slots will be powered by Leopard-2 engine (1.500 HP) from German MTU company.
The last 2 slots will be powered by an indigenous 1.800 HP engine currently under development.

Until 2012 the production consortium will develop 4 different prototypes, from which the Army will choose 1 prototype. 

The production consortium consists of S.Korean-Turkish companies.

MITÜP Altay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new satellites.

- 6 spy satellites between 2012 - 2020 will be launched
---- 3 optical satellites
---- 2 Synthetic Aperture Radars
---- 1 Infra-Red Heat-Seeker





The first satellite is developed between Telespacio (Italy) and TAI (Turkish Aerospace Industry). 
This is it (The first 2 being launched are optical satellites, not weather independent like the SAR satellites which will be launched later).
Göktürk-1 (SkyTurk-1)






The Göktürk-2 is being developed paralell and will be launched also in 2012 like the GökTürk-1.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new Corvettes and Frigates under MILGEM project.
MILGEM is split between 8 corvettes and 4 Frigates. The 4 Frigates will simply have a longer hull. 

Milgem class corvette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

1st prototype trials:


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new Destroyer tonnage Frigate-class.
6.500+ tonnes.

Project will start in 2012.
Look for TF-2000 (scanned from military magazine, that's why the quality is not good).







We will develop 6 TF-2000 at cost of 3 Billion $
Turkey revives $3 billion Navy project - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review

The development was approved in 2006 by Defense Ministry
TF2000 class frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new patroal boats, which will free existing Frigates from close-littoral missions.

We will build 16 of them. 

1st sea-trials of prototype.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new submarines.

Based on German U-214 AIP (Air independent propulsion). 
The Germans will deliver the hull and the propulsion, the rest 80% will be Turkish components (electronics, weapons, sonar etc).
This configuration will be called U-214-TN



> Turkish industrial participation in the project would be worth around 80 percent of the total value of the deal. As the Turkish Type 214 will have a significant amount of Turkish indigenous systems on board, this variant of the Type 214 will be known as the Type 214TN (Turkish Navy).


Anadolu Ajansi - TURKEY & GERMANY SIGN SUBMARINE DEAL



> All electronic and weapon systems, including sensor, communications, and data processing systems, will be designed and produced by the Turkish side.


Turkey, Germany to sign submarine deal _English_Xinhua

We will get 6 of them, beginning in 2015.
The hull will be the same as this:
(picture is S.Korean U-214 with German configuration of subsystems)


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

The Greek-Turkish border is separated by Meric river.
So we need additional bridge-layer vehicles, otherwise crossing the border must proceed through airlifting. 

The Army will get 52 new bridge-layers.






The first trials were in November 2010:


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new Infantery rifle.

Army will begin to receive them in 2012, and gradually the German originated G3 which the Army currently uses will be phased out.

Mehmetcik-1
Mehmetçik-1 - Wikipedia

The rifle will use standard NATO 5.56x45mm munition.
The Army will get 500.000 units.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> The Greek-Turkish border is separated by Meric river.
> So we need additional bridge-layer vehicles, otherwise crossing the border must proceed through airlifting.
> 
> The Army will get 52 new bridge-layers.
> ...



These 52 new bridge-layers are indigenous, but we are also buying 36 new Leguan bridge-layers from Germany
defence.professionals | defpro.com

The Leguan bridge-layer is based on the chassis of the Leopard-1 tank.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new AWACS AEW&C

The Aircraft comes from Boeing, the MESA-Radar and Friend-Foe computing system comes from Northrop Gunman, electronic support and communication from Turkish company. 
We have an order of 4 + optional 2 units. 
Boeing

The simulation center was designed by Havelsan and Boeing assisted in total system integration
Boeing: Boeing, HAVELSAN Install Simulator and Support Hardware for Turkey's Peace Eagle AEW&C Program

This is the first one





The other 3 are currently being built.
There is an option of additional 2 aircrafts.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Our new AWACS AEW&C
> 
> The Aircraft comes from Boeing, the MESA-Radar and Friend-Foe computing system comes from Northrop Gunman, electronic support and communication from Turkish company.



You forgot the Israeli UAVs and other advanced military arms supplied by Israel.

The Turkish military was in Israel recently for trainng.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

In 2009 the Army has ordered 1.050 units of the FNSS Pars in different configurations.



> Last year, the Turkish Army ordered more than 1,000 Pars vehicles in different variants, and the Navy ordered more than 50 amphibious vehicles.


$500M Vehicle Sale Would Set Turk Export Record - Defense News

We will sell the vehicle also to Malaysia.


> A preliminary agreement to sell 250 armored personnel carriers to the Malaysian Army would be the Turkish defense industry's largest single export deal


$500M Vehicle Sale Would Set Turk Export Record - Defense News


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Our new patroal boats, which will free existing Frigates from close-littoral missions.
> 
> We will build 16 of them.
> 
> 1st sea-trials of prototype.



As Syria is small economy and can not buy big ships, we are showcasing them the new patrol boats.

President Assad and President Gül


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Our new patroal boats, which will free existing Frigates from close-littoral missions.
> ...



The Syrian army is rusted.

Why aren't the Turks smart enough to make military equipment like the Israelis?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Syrian army is rusted.
> 
> Why aren't the Turks smart enough to make military equipment like the Israelis?





> Typically, the sale of advanced A-G munitions from western industries to Greece and Turkey is tightly controlled in numbers precisely because of the destabilizing potential of these weapons. As a result, limited numbers as well as a relative numerical balance in the PGM inventories of both air forces is the norm.
> (....)
> The Hellenic Defense site reports that the Turkish Defense R&D Institute (SAGE) has unveiled a wholly made-in-Turkey tail-mounted guidance kit for unguided bombs, very similar to the US JDAM family. The kit, called HGK (Hassas Gudum Kiti) is initially designed for Mk84 bombs, but a version for Mk82 is reportedly under development.
> (...)
> the overall threat of massive neutralization of Greek air defenses by a concentrated THK offensive is rapidly expanding.


Turkish JDAM-class weapons: Expanded threat for Greek air defenses : Warfare Sims

You can replace Greek in above text with whatever you want.

The Mk-84 bomb is the strongest of the Paveway series. 
It is a dumb bomb.
Nevertheless:


> It can penetrate up to 15 inches (381.0 mm) of metal or 11 ft (3.4 m) of concrete, depending on the height from which it is dropped, and causes lethal fragmentation to a radius of 400 yards (365.8 m).


Mark 84 bomb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

With the upgrade kit it is a smart bomb with precision, it drops to the place where you want it to drop with an error of maximum 10 meters. 
The Paveways are produced in Turkey and the Airforce already has a shitload of them in the inventory.

Production cost of Mk84 bomb is 3,100 $.
Tomahawk Missile costs 730.000 $.
US upgrade-kit (JDAM) for Paveway bombs costs 70.000 $. Probably Turkish upgrade kit will be a little bit cheaper. 
You make cheap and powerful bombs into prescision bombs, the only difference to a cruise-missile is the range from where it will be fired.

Video of the first prototype of the upgrade-kit being dropped in 2009 from  Turkish F-4
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhlEr47hzKI[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

To be equipped on our new Attack Helicopters.

Long-Range Anti-Tank Missile
Army will receive them in 2012
UMTAS (Long Range Anti Tank System) (Turkey) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons





Laser-guided Anti-personnel missile
Army will receive in 2011.
Roketsan Cirit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It is the bottom one. The top one is the Anti-Tank missile






This one is apparently a bigger one from same company, but I don't know what it is
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7984/img7068x.jpg


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Turkey to upgrade Pakistan's F-16s
Turkey to upgrade PAF F-16s | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Pakistanis were also in negotiations with USA for the upgrade, but Turks offered more cost-effective upgrade. 
Read the source.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

First 4 indigenous targeting pods for F-16's will be ready in 2011.
In 2012 delivery rate is 16 units.
Gündem - AselPod bulacak F-16'lar vuracak - ZAMAN GAZETES? [?nternetin ?lk Türk Gazetesi]

They will replace the LANTIRN (Infra-Red for Night) pods from Lockheed Martin.
First prototypes have been integrated on F-16 and F-4.
Jane's Defence Weekly


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

The US's replacement for the F-16 LANTIRN pods is the SNIPER Pods.
But we did not order them. 

USA's SNIPER Pods in action.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTFcmlbn1GQ[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Dec 25, 2010)

There is no doubt that Turkey will become a far greater player in the middle east. I wonder at the life of secular Turkey though. 

What do you see there ekrem?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Contribution to F-35, about 3%






Powering the F-35 - Defense News


> Turkey's chief defense procurement official, Murad Bayar, said that the local aviation industry has won $7 billion to $8 billion in JSF subcontracts.



KaleKalip makes engine parts in sub-contract for Boeing and Pratt & Whitney for F135 & F136 engines.
For the F135 engine Pratt&Wittney and KaleKalip also set-up joint-venture in Turkey to produce the complete engine here.


> In a sign of Turkey's growing economic might and sophistication, the country is increasing its indigenous arms production.
> (...) defense contractor KaleKalip will start manufacturing F135 engines for F-35 Joint Strike Fighters along with Sikorsky helicopters under license from the United States' United Technologies Corporation
> (...)
> KaleKal&#305;p's engine plant will be Turkey's second jet engine manufacturing facility, following Tusas Engine Industries, which produces F-16 fighter jet engines.


Turkey's aerial industries prosper with JV deals - UPI.com


TAI is after Northrop the 2nd only source for the center fuselage of the F-35.
TAI ships prototype composite air inlet duct for F-35 : Composites World
The 1st prototype was delivered already to Northrop gunman. In 2013 full delivery will start of 400 units.






There are also some smaller contracts. 
It is totaling to 7-8 Billion $ like Mr. Bayar from the Defense Procurement Agency said in the above defensenews.com link.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new Transport planes, A400M.
But we will only get 10 of these transport-planes.

The main workhorse of the Air-Force is still the US C-130 Hercules and the EADS C-235.
As the A400M program has delays, we will buy 6 used US Hercules from S.Arabia.
Turkey to buy military cargo planes from S Arabia - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review

Workshare in A400M is 6% in the project:


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Our new MRAP (Mine resistant) Vehicles.

The Army has ordered 468 units in 2009.
 Jane's International Defence Review

Homepage of the Company
BMC Trucks & Buses


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

So, Turkey only buys military arms?

Israel, on the other hand, is one of the world's largest military exporters.

Can't your allah invent a new missile defense system like the Israelis have?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Nuclear deterrence is a component of NATO&#8217;s collective defense principle. That psychology stems from Soviet times. There are 91 nuclear bombs in Turkey under nuclear-sharing agreement of NATO.

Not that we would need NATO to handle a solely conventional war in the region now that the Soviets are gone and there is cooperative peace with the Russians. Russia is Turkey's biggest foreign trade partner.

There is no one shooting any missiles into Turkey.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Nuclear deterrence is a component of NATO&#8217;s collective defense principle. That psychology stems from Soviet times. There are 91 nuclear bombs in Turkey under nuclear-sharing agreement of NATO.
> 
> Not that we would need NATO to handle a solely conventional war in the region now that the Soviets are gone and there is cooperative peace with the Russians. Russia is Turkey's biggest foreign trade partner.
> 
> There is no one shooting any missiles into Turkey.



Who would want to attack Turkey?  Your shitty country has no assets.  You think Turkey is the new great caliphate?  LOL


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Who would want to attack Turkey?  Your shitty country has no assets.  You think Turkey is the new great caliphate?  LOL



Turkey controls the region's fresh water-sources. 
Leaving everything aside, that's enough of assets relevant to this region.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Who would want to attack Turkey?  Your shitty country has no assets.  You think Turkey is the new great caliphate?  LOL
> ...



You're reaching so hard, you're going to hurt yourself  

Turkey has no oil.  Thus, Turkey is worthless.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 25, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Turkey controls the region's fresh water-sources.
> Leaving everything aside, that's enough of assets relevant to this region.



I have to agree, but Turkey has far more value than simply its water resources.

Do you see a Turkish move to Islamic fundamentalism?


----------



## Jroc (Dec 25, 2010)

Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey controls the region's fresh water-sources.
> ...



He's not going to answer you. He'll just keep throwing up his info, Maybe he's part of the propaganda arm of the Turkish military.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 25, 2010)

ME 2015?

President Palin promises to remove US troops from Iraq.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey controls the region's fresh water-sources.
> ...



That has been happening since AKP came to power in '02.  Turkey is going downhill, like the rest of the Islamic world.


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Ropey (Dec 26, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



That's too bad. I thought there might be a Turkish response from one who actually knows Turkey.

But if ekrem doesn't want to share, that's fine. There are others who do know as well.



Marc39 said:


> That has been happening since AKP came to power in '02.  Turkey is going downhill, like the rest of the Islamic world.



I know what is happening from an external view, but what I was asking was ekrem's own personal view.


----------



## iturbide1981 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think that, thru history we have seen that every regional power or even the smallest country always play an important role is all about diplomacy.

census.gov/ipc/www/idb/country.php
israel is like a splinter in a a well nourish muslim world, that sooner or later israel, israel might  thribe but with muslims help like they did during muslim rule.
like it has during its whole ancient history.

we can go back and read all the modern wars that israel has suffer, and its importan asset has been its people. now thats what israel is lacking, theres no longer enough jews in europe or russia or even america to go and try to have a reenergised israel like it did before its finding.

studying that link that I set up.
during a seperation of births and deaths, in other words natural increase. we can see that
in the year 2010
                          new inhabitants.
1. egypt                                1,623,000
2. libya                                    137,000
3. algeria                                 417,000
4. saudia arabia                        414,000
5. jordan                                  156,000
6. turkey                                  947,000
7. syria                                    461,000
8. iran                                     968,000
9. iraq                                     727,000
10. oman                                   61,000
11. lebanon                                35,000
and I could go on and on with the muslims that are multyplingin europe, the ones in eurosia, the ones in indonesia, china, pakistan, afghanistan.

and israel only has a natural increase of 103,000 inhabitant and we can assume that only 76% are jewish births. (more like 78,289)

so were talking about  6,000,000 new muslims in a proximity of israels 78,000

you do the math....
isral proudness came from americas, and europes intellectual superioty.

now its going to have to be more humble and diplomatic (which to an extent they have been)
but they woke their country lead by imperialist.


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


He can't think beyond the narrow world view of government inspired propaganda, you will try forever and find nothing, if you go to Turkey you will discover that no one wants to tell the truth and no one wants to listen, that is unless you go and speak to those persecuted by the Turkish government. 

Stick to buying Kebabs, it's honestly not worth the effort.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 27, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7YSu3zcB3g[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

Even the Eurotrash doesn't want Turkey.  Now, THAT'S embarrassing.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Do you know about what's happening from an internal view, such as the govt arrest of high-ranking Turkish military officials on trumped up charges and the govt harrassing the Liberal media critical of Erdogan with billions  of dollars in fines?

How about the loss of an impartial judicial system with AKP installing their own judges?


----------



## ekrem (Dec 27, 2010)

Turkey&#8217;s trade with GCC members has soared in the last few years.
(...)
Turkey&#8217;s exports to Kuwait rose 172 percent, those to Qatar rose 203 percent, and those to the United Arab Emirates increased 210 percent. 
For the first time, the United Arab Emirates edged out Germany as the top export destination for Turkish goods.
http://www.rand.org/pubs/monographs/2009/RAND_MG899.pdf


----------



## ekrem (Dec 27, 2010)

Turkish TV conquering Arab world
Video from CNN

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Turkeys trade with GCC members has soared in the last few years.
> (...)
> Turkeys exports to Kuwait rose 172 percent, those to Qatar rose 203 percent, and those to the United Arab Emirates increased 210 percent.
> For the first time, the United Arab Emirates edged out Germany as the top export destination for Turkish goods.
> http://www.rand.org/pubs/monographs/2009/RAND_MG899.pdf



Turkey's main alliances are with failed, rogue shitholes Iran, Syria and Sudan, which is engaged in the ongoing genocide in Darfur.

Turkey is doooooomed.  Allah is dead.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 27, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Turkish TV conquering Arab world
> Video from CNN
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com



Soaps such as Gumus (Noor in Arabic) and Cry of a Stone are not particularly successful in Turkey itself. 
But in Damascus, Cairo and Riyadh, 80 million people can tune in for a single episode.
Read more: CBC News - Television - Turkish soaps find fans in Arab world


(...)
Quite simply, the Arab world is taking to these soap operas like a duck to water. 
The final episode of the most famous one -- broadcast on MBC TV -- called Gumus (or Noor as it's known in Arabic), pulled in 80 million viewers from Morocco to Palestine. 
(...)
Leave it to Turkish soap operas to conquer hearts and mindsin the Arab world by Nadia Bilbassy Charters | The Middle East Channel


----------



## ekrem (Dec 27, 2010)

Number10.gov.uk
David Cameron:
(...)the Turkish economy is likely to outstrip Canada, Spain and Italy by 2025


David Cameron (Prime Minister of UK) explains which steps are taken to double British-Turkish trade within the next 5 years.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O20zuhLvZY[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Number10.gov.uk
> David Cameron:
> (...)the Turkish economy is likely to outstrip Canada, Spain and Italy by 2025
> 
> ...



England has become Englandistan.  No surprise, there.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

ekrem said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Turkish TV conquering Arab world
> ...



Any TV programs in Turkey about the Turks' role in the genocide of 2 million Armenians?

Oh, that's right, it never even happened, as far as the Turkish holocaust deniers are concerned


----------



## ekrem (Dec 29, 2010)

What has happened to the Armenians is similar to what has happened to the Cherokees
Trail of Tears - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The difference is, that the Armenians were relocated in war-time from Eastern Anatolian as the Russians were preparing for an WW1 invasion of Eastern Anatolia. 
Both Armenians and Russians are of Orthodox faith and the Armenians were in the psychology of "getting liberated by their Russian faith-brothers.

The military planers of that time thought, that fighting the Russians in such theater in Eastern Anatolia would be a disadvantage. 
So the Armenians have been relocated to Syria.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 29, 2010)

The first genocide in 20th Century is the Herero Genocide
Herero and Namaqua Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hereros? Yes, but they are Negros and not Jewish so nobody gives a fuck about what has happened to them. 
Neither do 700.000 Hereros live in S.California like Armenians do. 
So Californian Congressmen/-women overlook the Hereros quite easily, because they have nothing to gain from exploiting this issue for election or re-election. 

If you do gencide recognition by religious preferences or for gains in local politics, then it will get funny in the next years as there are many occurrences of genocide in the West's history to exploit for same reasons.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 29, 2010)

ekrem said:


> What has happened to the Armenians is similar to what has happened to the Cherokees
> Trail of Tears - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The difference is, that the Armenians were relocated in war-time from Eastern Anatolian as the Russians were preparing for an WW1 invasion of Eastern Anatolia.
> ...



Except, the Turks resolutely refuse to acknowledge any role in the Armenian genocide.  Indeed, they deny it.

Turkey = Holocaust Deniers.

The EU prohibits the denial of any genocide in history.  It is a crime to do so.  Another reason Turkey will never be accepted into the EU


----------



## ekrem (Dec 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> (...)
> 
> The EU prohibits the denial of any genocide in history.  It is a crime to do so.  Another reason Turkey will never be accepted into the EU



Bullshit. 
There is debate if French activities in Algeria classify as genocide, even if it does not, it still was a big massacre. 
Where it is more clear is the colonial history of Belgium in Africa. You know, the country where most of the EU institutes reside in. No one gives a fuck about Belgium's history.
And no one gives a fuck about the Herero genocide done by Germans in Africa. 

There are so-called 35 negotiation chapters  a country must succesfully close  with which the EU has opened membership-talks. 
The 35 negotiation chapters range from 'Public Procurement' to 'Fishery'.
There is no such thing like 'History' in the 35 negotiation chapters. 

Turkey is part of EU common market since 1996. 
The start of accession talks (35 negotiation chapters) was in 2005 and is a logic evolution of existing relations. 
The EU countries don't have a common stance on how to proceed with Turkey although membership-negotiation still proceed. 
Stopping the talks by either side at the moment would lead to total abolishment of successive achievements and commitments in bilateral relations through the past decades. If the accession talks were stopped now, EU and Turkey will wakeup in the 50's or 60's of last century when it comes to bilateral relations.

It is also evident, that the EU as it currently functions would cease to exist with its current German-French core once Turkey joins EU as full-fledged member into the EU institutions. 
Turkey will reach Germany's population size in 2015 (read 1st post in this thread, there is link). So Turkey would immediately become most populous EU member and relocate away the classical power-balance within EU, where power is defined by a national share in EU-institutions which is calculated by each member's population size. 
That is also the reason why the Brits and Italians are most supportive of Turkish membership. They are seeing Turkey as the ally to break up the French-German composition in supremacy over EU's internal institutions.

France is the biggest obstacle to Turkish EU membership because of above mentioned reasons. 
Anyway, EU membership is no 'life-or-death'-issue for Turkey, we are doing quite good on our own. 

In the next years, EU and Turkey will sit on a table and formulate a political agreement which will define playing rules for the bilateral relations throughout the next decades. If this framework will be membership is doubtful, but Turkey will definitely get vote in decision making of EU's defence policy ( Common Security and Defence Policy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) 
and Turkey will be included in any set-up of EU peacekeepers as Turkey already participates in these kind of EU missions. 
It is also likely that Turkey will join the EU's defense agency which co-ordinates defense-industry projects.
Access to several intra-EU funds will also be granted like the RFP-programs in science and industry where Turkey also already participates in.

Except Turkish representation within EU institutions and adoption of , Turkey can be already be classified as EU member. 
Then comes all the energy subject and pipelines within the Southern corridor of the EU. 
We will continue to work together in economic, energy and security sphere with EU. Continuation of current relations at better quality. 
For countries like France influence will end in Western Balkans. East of it is Turkey.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 29, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



It is against the law in the EU to publically deny any genocide.  

Deal with it, Armenian holocaust denier.

You'll never get into the EU because even the Eurotrash want nothing to do with you jihadists.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> It is against the law in the EU to publically deny any genocide.
> (...)



Please inform yourself on the subject, before you comment with such claims on the subject.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 29, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > It is against the law in the EU to publically deny any genocide.
> ...



You deny Turks' genocide of 2 million Armenians.  You inform yourself, Mahoundian

Allahu Fucku


----------

